# My girl is chewing through her own tail?



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

My girl Izzy is chewing through her own tail. Halfway between her rump and tail tip, izzy has chewed her tail practically to the bone. I have her on antibiotics but still it is very graphic and I am pretty sure it's rotting because of the nasty odor.

What on earth would cause her to do that? 

She was rehomed to me with a head tilt so bad that she is practically on her side when walking.

She is a sweet and timid girl ...I am worried.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Does she have some sort of brain issue that's causing irregular behavior such as the tail eating and sideways walking? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

It could be a lot of things from a kind of phantom pain from a neurological condition to an obsessive behaviour. Have you tried something like bitter apple or a sticky bandage to discourage the chewing? A vet with rat experience might have more ideas.


----------



## SneakyLord (Mar 22, 2014)

I remember when it one of my boys had head tilt and one if the reasons was something about the brain, I can't remember exactly but it was something like a tumour or some sort of defect anyway, and it could of caused behavioural issues, such as loss of balance and massive increase of chewing. Luckily my boy only had an inner ear infection but sadly it seems your girl isn't in the best condition. I don't know much about it and I can't confirm it so I recommend going to the vets.


----------



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

I have been to the vet already, that's where I got the antibiotics. The vet said it was indeed likely a tumor of some sort that caused the massive head tilt. Her previous owner said it was an ear infection and they tried every known med to cure it and nothing worked.

Her tail is pretty much fused in one position at the moment and she drags it behind her. 

The vet didn't want to do any kind of surgery because Izzy is very underweight. I have tried since the day I got her to fatten her up but nothing works. 

I guess there isn't a whole lot I can do?


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Poor thing  is the part she chewed exposed and infected? Could you cover it to keep from chewing?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Is she on pain medications? If not, talk to your vet about putting her on some! That can't be good-feeling for her.


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

I agree about the pain meds, it must be really painful for her she may need pain meds for the rest of her life. Also, there's like rat weight gain products from many online pet stores, it's packed with calories and used for underweight rats! Should keep an eye out for that, the sooner she gains weight the better for her so she can have surgery and stuff. Make sure she's getting plenty of water, this sounds awful I'm sorry your going through this! Give her an extra treat from me tonight hehe! Good luck, keep us updated.


----------



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you,

She indeed has some Rat safe ibuprofen so she is covered on that. I can always tell when it's wearing off because she gets all squinty eyed and starts peeping.

She has basically chewed all the skin off her entire tail now.... its rock solid, exposed, and yes pitch black and infected. I have some alcohol wet wipes the vet gave me and I wipe it down the best I can.....It causes so much pain that she has tried to bite me when I am cleaning it.

I am not sure what else to do for her? Is a tail amputation even possible?

She is almost 2 years old.


----------



## QueenB1958 (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't know if this happens with rats, but sometimes dog get 'hotspot' they'll chew on for basically no reason.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I would get her tail amputated ASAP, even with ibuprofen she is likley to be in significant pain, that may be why shes chewing it. This is a perfectly possible operation, and if the vet takes it back to a healthy part of the tail she could even keep a stub.

As to why shes doing it, its hard to tell. It could be an injury to the tail has damaged it and it is either painful or numb, the vet amputating it may be able to find this and if so should take the tail back as far as possible. Her head tilt may have caused it, it sounds like shes had a very bad ear infection in the past which hasnt been treated quickly and effectively enough (they need to go on high end anitbiotics and steroids as soon as they start slightly tiliting, that way you get to minimise the perminant damage done). This generally leads them to being quite clumsy and a rat falling from height onto its tail can injure it. One of mine has a tail which is partially paralysed, on one side, we believe he fell on it at one point and it bent to far one way. He has great strength on one side and very little on the other, which means he looks a bit bent sometimes lol. 

It could also be a neurogical issue, this can cause extremtities to tingle, hurt or go numb. She would be likley to be exhibiting other symptoms with this, such as confusion, odd eating, weak front paws etc


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

This breaks my heart to think about. I'm sure this must be very painful to her. I would do as Isamurat says and have it amputated. 

Best wishes to you and your girl.


----------



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you,

I spoke with the Vet today and she is willing to amputate her tail but will not do so unless I can bring her body weight up. She said is dangerous to operate on rats but even more so if the rat is underweight. She makes house calls so she is stopping by either tomorrow or the next day with some increased meds and some protein suplament (sp?).

I have had such bad luck and heartache this past year that I don't post losses or new rats anymore. I had to have Gwen, Izzy's Sister/cagemate PTS a week ago because her mammary tumor was so big it was turning black and blue and she was snagging it on things and dragging it all over. Poor Gweny, I miss her so much she was one of my heart rats and loved to curl up and sleep on my lap while I played video games. She loved the heat from the 360 controller battery pack lol

Izzy started the whole chewing of the tail about 2 days after Gwen's passing so I wonder if this was related.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It can be related. I'm sorry for your rotten luck. Do you have nutrical paste? If not I'd get some at the pet store. Id also get soy milk and rice cereal from the baby section and make her some warm porridge - I even stirred the nutrical in. Since the paste is designed for kittens or puppies, it's very dense nutrients. My rat stopped eating for three or four days and would eat a table spoon of this a day and managed to maintain weight post op. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey Nanashi 

It's my weekend for the next 3 days so I will look into Nutrical paste if they sell it at Petco.

I lost Rico & Quinn as you last knew, then a week later I came home from work and found Skidz dead. Poor Skidzy  After loosing so many boys I made it a point to work on our relationship and we became quite close. 

GRAPHIC WARNING: 

I don't how many of you have experienced this but when I found Skidz dead, Bandit had consumed most of Skidz head.

Skidz was my first boy since getting back into rat ownership as you remember. I miss him sooo much and our daily conversations lol.... He was very squeaky and would chatter back at me when I talked to him.

Bandit was all alone for almost 2 weeks because I finally refused to give into impulse and get more boys from the local seedy petshop. Via a co-worker, I found a reputable breeder in eastern Iowa near the Nebraska border. I went there expecting to adopt 2 boys and came home with 4..... all hand raised since the day they were born!

I will post pics soon in the meet my rat forums.





ums.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

General aneasthetic risk does go up with the smaller the animal, but then so does the risk if they get sepatcemia from the infection, so its a balancing act. How much does your girl weigh and how much does your vet want her to be?

One of my fave bulk up foods is eggy rice with coconut cream. Cook some white rice (around 100g dry) and crack in a whole egg. Stir the mixture up and microwave for 1-2mins until it sets. Stir again to break up and pour over some coconut cream or coconut milk if you can get that. You can also add things like mushed advocardo or bannana (high calorie stuff) baby foods and so on. You can add nutrical too, or suppliments such as vit c and garlic to give her immune system a boost. Most rats love it.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

I know it can be risky to do surgery on an underweight rat - but I agree w Isaurat and wonder about an infection progressing quicker than you can put weight on her.

Poor poor baby ???

I just lost 3 in about 5 weeks so I am cheering for this little lady! I can't bring myself to update my siggy.


----------

